# Musical eugenics



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

> Many zines mistrust Beithíoch because the music is free. It pays to be wary of freebies. They're usually either crap or have a catch (or both if you're really lucky).
> 
> Beithíoch is different. For a genre oversaturated with bands, giving away an album for free is a shrewd move for a new band. It puts you at an advantage instantly to anyone selling their demo/album - potential listeners haven't got to weigh up whether the album will be a waste of money, nor do they have to wait very long to get ahold of it. People can be introduced to new music free, quickly and, especially important for bands who stress that an album is a complete work, properly.
> 
> ...


This makes sense to me. Make the barrier to hearing the work be nothing; but, let the work stand on its own merits and be harshly judged. If I still listened to black metal, I'd be all over it.

It leads me to my own form of musical eugenics, which is downloading mp3s. I download relentlessly, and delete all but a few items. If they're still there after six weeks, they get bought, if still in print. I think this rewards the artists I want to reward -- only the best.

Let the rest starve in obscurity. It's just natural selection.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Didn't Radiohead release an album PWYC? I thought that was an interesting approach.

I have to admit that I pretty much only buy "bands" Cd's at a live show - I like the show, I buy the album, and support their tour or show etc.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Scott Good said:


> Didn't Radiohead release an album PWYC? I thought that was an interesting approach.
> 
> I have to admit that I pretty much only buy "bands" Cd's at a live show - I like the show, I buy the album, and support their tour or show etc.


I'm the same way -- it's probably the best way to get money directly to the band, other than handing them cash in dark alleys. Radiohead did release an album PWYC and I think came out ahead.

Not sure what the future of this style of music purchasing is, but I like the idea that fans know what they're getting -- clears out the duds.


----------

